# Fehlerausschluss bei induktiven Sensor



## Tatjana (28 Januar 2013)

*induktiver Sensor*

Hallo  ,

kann man bei einem induktiven Sensor ein Fehlerausschluss machen?


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2013)

Hm,

da muß ich heute abend mal in die Norm schauen.
Könntest Du Deine Angaben etwas konkretisieren?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tatjana (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo Tommi,

ich habe keine direkte Aufgabe, es ist nur eine Allgemeine Frage.


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
nein kann man nicht.
Wenn der Sensor eien SF erfüllen muss dann muss er den erfoderlichen Pl erfüllen.


----------



## Tatjana (28 Januar 2013)

Okay und was ist wenn der Hersteller keinerlei Kennwerte hat nicht mal eine Lebensdauer, sondern nur einen MTTFd den ich eigentlich nicht verwenden kann und zwar mit der Begründung: "Es ist ja kein elektrisches, mechanisches oder pneumatische Bautei bei dem irgendwann der Verschleiß einsetzt. Es ist ein rein induktives Bauteil und daher hat es keinen Verschleiß.


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

laut Tabelle D.10 der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 gibt es keinen Fehlerausschluss
bei Näherungsschaltern. Ansonsten siehe Beitrag 4.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
es geht ja um eine Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, dies ist sowohl durch verschleißbehaftete als auch durch elektronische, also nicht verschleißbehaftete Bauteile gegeben.
Wenn der Sensor in der Sicherheitsfunktion ist dann ist auch hier je nach PLr eine Kategorie zu erfüllen. Also mit einem Sensor kann man maximal PLd erreichen wenn man eine Kategorie 2 erfüllen könnte.
Hierzu benötigt man aber eine Angabe des MTTFd, wenn der Hersteller hier nichts raus gibt dann bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als mit 10 Jahren zu rechnen oder einen Sensor zunehmen der entweder MTTFd oder PFH Werte hat.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2013)

Es ist auch gut so, dass man da keinen Fehlerausschluß machen kann / darf.
Die Begründung, dass es ein rein induktives Bauteil ohne Verschleiß ist, ist schlichtweg falsch.
Es ist eine Auswerteelektronik eingebaut und diese kann sehr wohl defekt sein.
Und das Schöne an indukitven Näherungsschaltern ist, dass sie undefiniert defekt gehen.
Soll heißen, er kann defekt mit 0- oder 1-Signal gehen.

Wir verwenden in letzter Zeit öfters sichere Näherungsschalter von IFM. Sind günstig und arbeiten ohne extra Betätiger / Transponder.
Wenn ich's recht im Kopf hab, dann sind die bis. max. PLd freigegeben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (28 Januar 2013)

Bei uns haben wir einen sicheren M12-Sensor (müsste ich nachschauen welcher Typ)  mit zwei aktiven Ausgängen.
Dieses detektiert eine metallene Führungsschiene. Verbunden ist diese Sensor direkt mit zwei Eingängen eines
PNOZ-Multi. 

sollte dieser sein:  http://www.ifm.com/mounting/704197DE.pdf

zu finden hier:

http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/news/PG_030_010.html

http://www.ifm.com/products/de/ds/GF711S.htm





> Zertifiziert nach EN 954-1, Kategorie 4 PDF-M nach EN 60947-5-3.
> Überwachung von Personen- und Maschinensicherheit.
> Kein spezieller Betätiger für elektronische Sicherheitsschalter erforderlich.
> Anschluss der Sensoren an Sicherheits-SPS oder AS-i Modul G1506S.
> Reihenschaltung von Sensoren und Kontakten.




Grüße

Frank


----------

